# 2 Cats & A Kitten In Raleigh NC



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

I just feel so bad for these kitties, I think they need a GOOD home, like the people of this forum would give, so if you live near Raleigh, please take a moment to consider it...

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pet/49246910.html

People like this make me so mad!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Her husband wants TWO dogs so they won't have the means to support "that many animals"? *sigh* You know, it's frustrating because if they can't support that many animals, then don't get anymore!!! :evil:


----------



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

I know! It is frusterating! People are so stupid! To some people, pets are just property, out with the old and in with the new! How could anyone do that? I know I couldn't give up my pets, and they are still young! I just don't know about some people. I would feel ashamed to even post that on there if I was her...


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

I whole-heartedly agree, Kellz. I couldn't give up my pets unless I felt that they weren't getting something they so vitally need (ie:ATTENTION!). In fact, the only reason I'm trying to find a new home for my Red Heeler, Stubby, is because I feel that my home isn't the right one. He deserves better than living in my backyard and only getting to see me once a day. He needs a job to do! Other than that, they all stay! My parents are divorcing (I still live with my dad) and I am going to be forced to find a rent house with roommates, as my mother lives in an apartment that doesn't allow dogs over 20 lbs (of which all 3 of mine are) and who knows where my dad will move to... I even had a knock-down, drag-out fight with my boyfriend about where I am going to live after my parents are divorced and my dad sells our house. I told him that I would live in a box with all of my dogs and cats, because I am NOT going to give them up unless I can't take proper care of them!

-mynee


----------



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

And I just read on annother site that someone is giving away their albino GSD puppy because they are getting a pitbull and can't have 2 dogs. WHY?! I guess it's something I'll never understand.


----------



## mynee (Nov 18, 2004)

Y'know, I've been arguing with this moron kid on another forum that I belong to about breeding the stray pits that he found. This proves my theory in yet another way. With everyone breeding their "great" Pits for whatever reason, they are displacing all of those ALREADY homeless PitBulls, other dog breeds/mixes AND cats! And the nerve of SOME PEOPLE to give up their PUPPY, something that they are supposed to make a commitment to raise and train and LOVE, just so they can get another dog that probably came from the kind of person that I just mentioned. Grrrrrrrr!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

-mynee


----------

